# post embolization syndrome??



## NJcoder (Mar 2, 2011)

Is there a dx code for "post embolization syndrome"? this was diagnosed after uterine artery embolization was done. thx


----------



## ajotto (Mar 2, 2011)

Post embolization syndrome is a complication of the procedure that can occur within a few hours to a few days after surgery.  The dx code would be 997.79, Vascular Complication Other Vessels, and E878.8, Abnormal reaction of procedure without misadventure at time of procedure.
ajo


----------

